
Ask HN: What is the new king of the transaction email world? - objectReason
Now that Mandrill is dead (http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.dangrossman.info&#x2F;2016&#x2F;02&#x2F;28&#x2F;mandrills-betrayal&#x2F;) what is a suitable replacement?<p>I&#x27;m looking for a system that has email templates with injected variables, a simple to integrate with API, and a reasonable cost structure. Do you guys know of any decent offerings?
======
xxdesmus
Mailgun, Sparkpost, Amazon SES are all solid options. Mailgun and Sparkpost
even have a free tier.

~~~
objectReason
Thanks for your recommendations! I've been looking through them and it doesn't
appear any of them support template management through an interface.
Unfortunately I'm dealing with clients that like to manage their own email
copy and appearance. I'll keep up the search...

~~~
xxdesmus
Sparkpost does template management through their website and the API.

